# Never Let Down Your Guard



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

http://www.fazed.org/video/view/?id=6


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Holly cow, I am speechless, I don’t even know where to start. That lady needs a reality show… holly cow


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I was searching for a video for another post and came across this one thought it deserved its own.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

This dog would take Jeff’s camel toe home with it!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> This dog would take Jeff’s camel toe home with it!


And now I am wiping coffee off my computer screen.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I was searching for a video for another post and came across this one thought it deserved its own.


Um, what search terms were you using that caused this video to come up?? :-o 

That clip was from a reality show called "Showdog Moms and Dads." The trainer who happened to be there is Moira, from Los Angeles, when they ran into the woman in the park. The show only ran one season. Bummer!

Laura


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Um, what search terms were you using that caused this video to come up?? :-o


Your question sounds creepy I better clarify. 
I searched "dog bites " this is one that came up


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

That's right! Show dogs moms and dads... that show was a riot! Some of those ppl on that show scared me. LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-# :-# :-# :-# :-# :-# :-#


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

where is cesar when you need him..... thats the best line ever " he bites my labrador on the penis" haha

"he bite in the vagina 2 times" , you couldnt make it up


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

I laughed so hard I cried.. that was great! :grin:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> where is cesar when you need him..... thats the best line ever " he bites my labrador on the penis" haha
> 
> "he bite in the vagina 2 times" , you couldnt make it up


"his teeth they are small they just pinch they don't do much damage":-s


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Any dog that tried to bite me in the vagina........is getting kicked into next week. Make that ANYTHING that tried that shit. I mean seriously......that is NOT CUTE! That woman was a weird crazy bitch. Holy Cow. 

Courtney


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Ah I saw this one a long time ago. Who puts up with that shit? It's not just the dog that aint right! It's dumb shits like her that take away our rights and places to go with our dogs.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

you would let her off with it if she was good looking but he was an OLD HAG haha


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> you would let her off with it if she was good looking but he was an OLD HAG haha


If she were good looking I.......................errrr.............nevermind! 
I promised myself to :-# :-# :-# :-# :-# :-#


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> The trainer who happened to be there is Moira, from Los Angeles,


I have known Moira a long time! I'm really surprised she didn't go up and say something to that nut case... maybe the cameras rolling had something to do with it #-o


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> you would let her off with it if she was good looking but he was an OLD HAG haha



If she was good looking, men would've thought that it was the funniest thing in the world and offered to bite her vagina for her instead of the dog doing it. 

Either way...I'd still believe that she was a stooooopid bitch. Even more so...since she wouldn't have the senile factor going for her. 

Courtney


----------



## Lee Robinson (Jun 22, 2009)

Looks like a French Ring candidate. LOL.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Holly cow, I am speechless, I don’t even know where to start. That lady needs a reality show… holly cow


What are holy cows? prickly females?


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

OMG, just when I think i've seen it all...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Good God, this was what training Chow dogs was like for me when I was running classes. I didn't say anything, but took on the dogs, as it is chickenshit not to try and help out.

No prey drive, no pack drive, no food drive, spoiled out of their mind ****s. Correct at all and they are after your hand, hang them and they will quit on you completely.

Then I see people that have only trained Mals, or GSD's giving training advice, and the only thing I can think of is **** YOU. LOL

Yep Chris, the crotch got bitten more than once. I trained maybe 15 or maybe a few more of these bastards, and all but one of them at least tried to nail me.

The last one was a Chow named Peaches, and her owner abandoned her at a kennel I was working part time at. I trained that dog for OB and agility and she was just a wonderful little dog. 

If she made you laugh, that was the best reward for her ever. NEVER thought I would let one of those dogs in my home, but she was a one in a million dog for sure.

She made up for every ****ing one of the previous shitters and a few more for sure. The funny thing, at the time, I was pretty much never going to train dogs again. She got me off my ass, and training was fun again. How many people find a dog like that at that moment in their life ??

Why someone would name a black chow peaches is beyond me.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

this is the first time i watched this in ages... it makes me laugh... how many times does she say vagina

i think she actually likes getting her minge bitten by the rat


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> this is the first time i watched this in ages... it makes me laugh... how many times does she say vagina
> 
> i think she actually likes getting her minge bitten by the rat


I had forgotten about this one definitely good for a good laugh
You really cant make shit like this up.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That was so funny. The dog probably thought her MINGE(as Barrie would put it LOL) was a wounded squirrel. Definitely not the dogs fault.


----------



## Paul Fox (May 25, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> What are holy cows? prickly females?


They are like lolcows but it's best not to milk them if you want to go to heven.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Good God, this was what training Chow dogs was like for me when I was running classes. I didn't say anything, but took on the dogs, as it is chickenshit not to try and help out.
> 
> No prey drive, no pack drive, no food drive, spoiled out of their mind ****s. Correct at all and they are after your hand, hang them and they will quit on you completely.
> 
> ...


I know a woman on another board who has several chows that have advanced obedience titles- CDX type stuff. She is all clicker type training, never any corrections. She also does agility with one of them. . I'm sure it wasn't easy, but it can be done if you find the right motivator to get the dog to respond to you. 

She's also got a GSD who can bring her a beer from the fridge.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Dan Long said:


> She's also got a GSD who can bring her a beer from the fridge.


Well yeah. I betcha mine can. But does he? No! :lol:


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Well yeah. I betcha mine can. But does he? No! :lol:


 The real trick would be having him open it! I wouldn't be able to do it here, we use the bottom shelf to hold our dog food. He'd leave the door open and the Dane would clean out the fridge in an instant.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Dan Long said:


> The real trick would be having him open it! I wouldn't be able to do it here, we use the bottom shelf to hold our dog food. He'd leave the door open and the Dane would clean out the fridge in an instant.


I ran to answer a phone call once when the 'fridge door was open.

When I came back they were all lined up there staring in like the clouds had parted and heaven had become visible. One smaller one was standing on his back feet so he could see all the shelves. All were big-eyed and dazed with happiness ..... 

So no. I wouldn't be able to do it either. :lol:


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

priceless!!!!


----------

